

The Hit Men and the Startup - teyc
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1153564.html

======
pedalpete
Apparently the company thinks "All such publicity hurts", but truly this is
going to help them spread the word about there start-up. I never would have
heard of them otherwise.

